# Once  again  another  use of a ''kool mister ''   tool



## smallfly (Jun 3, 2014)

there has been some discussion here recently about the pro's  and  con's of a ''kool  mister'' .  

    in most of the discussions it involves the use of  this tool in  operations on milling 

    machines.  it can also be helpfull in lathe operations as well.  i found this video on u--tube 

    and thought other's might enjoy it as i did .  the site on u-tube is   ''abom 79.

     here is link to it.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qEFkfdf-IA8

      please  enjoy.  re  steve  in  mt.


----------



## xalky (Jun 3, 2014)

I have a flood coolant setup on my lathe and it works great when roughing stuff, but, I use my cool mister for the finer finishing and grooving etc. It allows me to keep my eyes on things and keep the chips out of the way.... 2 things that cutting oil alone or flood coolant are not capable of doing. Cutting oil and flood coolant obscure the vision. I love the Kool mister. 

The only thing that would be better is if it had an on/off magnet rather than an always "on" magnet. Sometimes I need to move it on the lathe and the chips get stuck in it, and they're a PITA to clear off. If magnet had an on/off, most of the chips would simply fall off. I'm gonna do something about that....SOON!


----------



## 12bolts (Jun 3, 2014)

xalky said:


> .... If magnet had an on/off, most of the chips would simply fall off. .....


What about putting a freezer bag, (or similar) around the base. Remove bag, swarf falls off, replace.

Cheers Phil


----------



## kd4gij (Jun 3, 2014)

I use my mister on the mill, lathe, drill press, bandsaw. Plus eny outher tool I am using to cut metal. Well except the torch, No kool mist there. For wood working I use it dry to keep the dust out so I can see.


----------



## pineyfolks (Jun 4, 2014)

12bolts said:


> What about putting a freezer bag, (or similar) around the base. Remove bag, swarf falls off, replace.
> 
> 
> 
> That trick works good for keeping dirty fingers off your calculator too.


----------

